# k jet cold start problems. minor hes. on warm responce



## volkshead83 (Feb 8, 2014)

Having cold start issues idles at 200 unless i hold throttle for a few minutes then will idle around 800-1000 and what it seems to be a hesitation on my throttle responce tell about 2000-2500 rpms when warm. Ive done alot of research to solve this problem im having. 
Aux bypass removed and caped off
Ive replaced the leaking fuel accumulator
Replaced the fuel filter
Cleaned the air meter assem.
Double checked for vacuum leaks its all good.
Checked my thermo switch and all other electrical connectors
Exhuast isnt plugged no cat
Charcoal canister removed with vented line open
Checked and cleaned my wur screens are not blocked
Fuel pump works like should.
There isnt a blocked fuel line
Cap rotor plugs wires distributor checkout

The only thing im wondering about is what seems to be a check valve at the fuel filter for the out banjo bolt

But eitherway im lost I tryed adjusting the air fuel with minor changes and just adjusted it back to were it was.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Sounds like it is starving ,which of course can be a lot of different problems in CIS (K-Jetronic) cars. My first bet would be to check the fuel pressure. I believe it should be around 5 Bar (~72 PSI) from the fuel pump, going into the distributor on K-Jet and 50 or so PSI on KE-Jet (Second number you should double check). If it is fine check forwards in the stream, if it is low, go in reverse towards the fuel tank. Your problem could have been low pressure, and it needed higher flow to the injectors for them to start spraying. I read that on CIS cars they start at around 60 PSI, once again, double check. Try by passing the fuel pump relay. Try checking your Auxiliary air valve. I always start cheap and work my way to the expensive parts.

I had a similar problem once, ended up being a small filter in one of the banjo bolts, that threads into the fuel distributor, which was supposed to be taken out after 5000kms. Of course, my car being near 300k kms now, it was clogged up. This was after I replaced my fuel pump, relay, lift pump and entire lift pump-> fuel filter hosing.

Have fun! Hope this helped any.


----------



## volkshead83 (Feb 8, 2014)

I had checked fuel pressure along with spray pattern and made sure the injectors were not leaking. All checkedout. I was told the points and contacts in my ignition distributor were bad. I havent messed with it to much since. Just been waiting on my buddy to get back with me since he said he had a spare to confirm it.


----------

